# القيم الروحيه فى حياه وتعاليم السيد المسيــح



## النهيسى (23 أكتوبر 2011)

*ا**لقيم الروحيه فى حياه وتعاليم السيد المسيــح*
* للأب القمص أفرايم الأورشليمي*
* 
المسيحي والخدمة* *
*
*مفهوم الخدمة وأهميتها للمؤمن..*
 + الخدمة هى تعبير عملى عن محبتنا لله ولأخوتنا فى الإنسانية.. إنها  محبة لله تملأ قلب المؤمن ويريد أن يشترك الآخرين معه فى هذه المحبة  “اجذبني وراءك فنجري.. بالحق يحبونك” (نش 1 : 4). إنها محبة وبذل وعطاء  مقدم من الخادم لله في خلوته وحياته الخاصة وصلواته ويعبر بها في خدمة  للناس من حوله بَدْءًا من خاصته وانطلاقا إلى كل الارض. ويصير اختبار  المسيحي للإيمان والتمتُّع بالخلاص وثماره والتتلمذ على كلمة الله شرطًا  مسبقًا للتقدُّم للخدمة. وعمليًا فإن مَن لم يختبر حياة الإيمان ومحبة  المخلِّص لن يهتم بالآخر أو يُبادر لخدمتهم. إن الخدمة هي تنفيذ عملي لأعظم  الوصايا “وسأله واحد منهم وهو ناموسي ليجربه قائلًا. يا معلم أية وصية هي  العظمى في الناموس. فقال له يسوع تحب الرب إلهك من كل قلبك ومن كل نفسك ومن  كل فكرك. هذه هي الوصية الأولى والعظمى. والثانية مثلها تحب قريبك كنفسك.  بهاتين الوصيتين يتعلق الناموس كله والأنبياء” مت 35:22-40.
 + الخدمة هي شبع وعطاء.. شبع بالمسيح المخلص وفيض من العطاء لكل احد  فى كل مناسبة وفي كل مكان سواء بطريقة مباشرة أو غير مباشرة، ولاسيما للذين  اؤتمن الخادم على خدمتهم إنها تتلمذ وتعلم من المسيح الخادم الذى كان  وسيظل يجول يصنع خيرًا “فقال الرب فمن هو الوكيل الأمين الحكيم الذي يقيمه  سيده على عبيده ليعطيهم طعامهم في حينه. طوبى لذلك العبد الذي إذا جاء سيده  يجده يفعل هكذا. بالحق أقول لكم أنه يقيمه على جميع أمواله. ولكن إن قال  ذلك العبد في قلبه سيدي يبطئ قدومه فيبتدئ يضرب الغلمان والجواري ويأكل و  يشرب ويسكر. يأتي سيد ذلك العبد في يوم لا ينتظره وفي ساعة لا يعرفها  فيقطعه ويجعل نصيبه مع الخائنين” لو 42:12-45.

 + الخادم سفير للسماء يسعى لمصالحة الناس مع الله.. الخادم يعمل مع  الله لخلاص النفوس، وهو سفير للسماء “ولكن الكل من الله الذي صالحنا لنفسه  بيسوع المسيح وأعطانا خدمة المصالحة. أي أن الله كان في المسيح مصالحًا  العالم لنفسه، غير حاسب لهم خطاياهم، وواضعًا فينا كلمة المصالحة. إذ نسعى  كسفراء عن المسيح كأن الله يعظ بنا نطلب عن المسيح تصالحوا مع  الله.(2كو18:20). والخدمة شركة في عمل الملائكة “أليس جميعهم أرواحًا خادمة  مرسلة للخدمة لأجل العتيدين أن يرثوا الخلاص” (عب 1 :14). ليست مهمة  الخادم تعليم الناس كلامًا عن الله بل توصيلهم إليه وجعلهم يحبونه ويلتصقون  به، إنه يدلهم على الطريق إلى الله ويسير معهم فيه ليسروا معًا في الطريق  بقلوب ملتهبة بالمحبة حتى يتصور المسيح بالإيمان فيهم. الخادم هو إناء  مختار ليحمل اسم المسيح ويبشر بخلاصه لكل أحد كما قال الرب لحنانيا عن شاول  الذي صار بولس الرسول “ فقال له الرب اذهب لأن هذا لي إناء مختار ليحمل  اسمي أمام أمم وملوك وبني إسرائيل “(أع 9 : 15). والقديس بولس قال بعد هذا  عن خدمته “ فإذ نحن عاملون معه نطلب أن لا تقبلوا نعمة الله باطلًا. لأنه  يقول في وقت مقبول سمعتك وفي يوم خلاص أعنتك هوذا الآن وقت مقبول هوذا الآن  يوم خلاص. ولسنا نجعل عثرة في شيء لئلا تلام الخدمة. بل في كل شيء نظهر  أنفسنا كخدام الله في صبر كثير في شدائد في ضرورات في ضيقات. في ضربات في  سجون في اضطرابات في أتعاب في أسهار في أصوام. في طهارة في علم في أناة في  لطف في الروح القدس في محبة بلا رياء. في كلام الحق في قوة الله بسلاح البر  لليمين ولليسار”. (2كو 1:6-7).

 )+ الخادم والقدوة.. للخادم تأثير في مخدوميه فيجب أن يكون قدوة  ومثال، لهذا يجب أن يكون الخادم، قائد يتميز بالتواضع والحس الروحي وله  شركة قوية مع الله ولديه رؤية ومعرفة بماضى وحاضر الجماعة وتصور لمستقبلها  بعيون الإيمان، ولا يكون عثرة للمخدومين لا فى خطايا اللسان أو السلوك “لا  يستهن أحد بحداثتك بل كن قدوة للمؤمنين في الكلام في التصرف في المحبة في  الروح في الإيمان في الطهارة. إلى أن أجيء اعكف على القراءة والوعظ  والتعليم. لا تهمل الموهبة التي فيك المعطاة لك بالنبوة مع وضع ايدي  المشيخة. اهتم بهذا كن فيه لكي يكون تقدمك ظاهرا في كل شيء.لاحظ نفسك  والتعليم وداوم على ذلك لأنك إذا فعلت هذا تخلص نفسك والذين يسمعونك أيضا”  (2تيم12:4-16). 
 يتعيَّن على الخدام لاسيما الذين يقومون بخدمة التعليم والوعظ  والتبشير أن يُداوموا على حفظ كلمة الله والعمل بها والتأمل فيها ملاحظين  باستمرار أنفسهم والتعليم السليم. وأن يلتزموا أولًا بكل ما يُعلِّمونه كي  تثمر خدمتهم وتقود المخدومين في طريق الخلاص. والذين يقتحمون مجال التعليم  دون إعداد جيد أو معرفة حقيقية لأعماق محبة الله يُسيئون إلى أنفسهم وإلى  الكنيسة ويُعطِّلون دعوة الخلاص.

 + تنوع الخدمة.. وكما أن أعضاء الجسد كثيرة وتقوم بعملها فى تنوع  وتناغم وانسجام لخدمة الجسد الواحد والمحافظة عليه ونموه وتقويته هكذا  المؤمنين فى جسد المسيح الواحد أي الكنيسة على المستوى المحلى أو الإقليمى  أو المسكوني، أن مواهب وخدمات كل عضو فيها تكون مصدر تغذية وشبع وتقوية  للجميع كما أن تعثر عضو فيها يؤثر على سلامة الجسد “فإنه كما في جسد واحد  لنا أعضاء كثيرة ولكن ليس جميع الأعضاء لها عمل واحد. هكذا نحن الكثيرين  جسد واحد في المسيح وأعضاء بعضًا لبعض كل واحد للآخر. ولكن لنا مواهب  مختلفة بحسب النعمة المعطاة لنا أنبوة فبالنسبة إلى الإيمان. أم خدمة ففي  الخدمة أم المعلم ففي التعليم. أم الواعظ ففي الوعظ، المعطي فبسخاء، المدبر  فباجتهاد الراحم فبسرور. المحبة فلتكن بلا رياء، كونوا كارهين الشر  ملتصقين بالخير. وادين بعضكم بعضا بالمحبة الاخوية، مقدمين بعضكم بعضا في  الكرامة. غير متكاسلين في الاجتهاد، حارين في الروح، عابدين الرب. فرحين في  الرجاء، صابرين في الضيق مواظبين على الصلاة. مشتركين في احتياجات  القديسين، عاكفين على إضافة الغرباء. باركوا على الذين يضطهدونكم، باركوا  ولا تلعنوا. فرحا مع الفرحين وبكاء مع الباكين. مهتمين بعضكم لبعض اهتماما  واحدا، غير مهتمين بالأمور العالية بل منقادين الى المتضعين، لا تكونوا  حكماء عند أنفسكم. لا تجازوا أحدًا عن شر بشر معتنين بأمور حسنة قدام جميع  الناس” (رو 4:12-17). إن الروح القدس هو روح الله القدوس، روح الحكمة  وينبوع النعم الإلهية يعطي الكنيسة احتياجها ويريد منا أن نكون أواني مقدسة  ومهيئة للخدمة، ويحتاج منا الأمر إلى صلاة بتواضع قلب “فإذا تواضع شعبي  الذين دعي اسمي عليهم وصلوا وطلبوا وجهي ورجعوا عن طرقهم الردية فإنني أسمع  من السماء وأغفر خطيتهم وأبرئ أرضهم“ (2اخ7 : 14). “فأنواع مواهب موجودة  ولكن الروح واحد. وأنواع خدم موجودة ولكن الرب واحد. وأنواع أعمال موجودة  ولكن الله واحد الذي يعمل الكل في الكل. ولكنه لكل واحد يعطي إظهار الروح  للمنفعة. فإنه لواحد يعطى بالروح كلام حكمة ولآخر كلام علم بحسب الروح  الواحد. ولآخر إيمان بالروح الواحد ولآخر مواهب شفاء بالروح الواحد. ولآخر  عمل قوات ولآخر نبوة ولآخر تمييز الأرواح ولآخر أنواع ألسنة ولآخر ترجمة  ألسنة. ولكن هذه كلها يعملها الروح الواحد بعينه قاسما لكل واحد بمفرده كما  يشاء” 1كو 4:12-11

  + شمولية مجالات الخدمة.. الخادم الأمين تشمل خدمته الجميع دون تمييز  حتى غير المؤمنين والأعداء “إن جاع عدوك فأطعمه، وإن عطش فاسقه”(لو 12:  20). لذلك ضرب لنا السيد المسيح مثل السامري الصالح (لو 10: 30-37). الخادم  محب للجميع. ومن يضعه الله في طريقه هو موضوع خدمته. وهكذا فالمؤمن  الحقيقي لا يعرف في خدمته التعصُّب أو الطائفية، وأحشاؤه تفيض بالرحمة على  الكل خاصة مَن يحتاجون الخدمة. خدمته متجرِّدة تتجاوز الذات، تتميز بعفة  اللسان واليد والقلب والسلوك، خدمته لا تنتظر المقابل. عملًا بالوصية “  وكما تريدون أن يفعل الناس بكم افعلوا أنتم أيضًا بهم هكذا. وإن أحببتم  الذين يحبونكم فأي فضل لكم فإن الخطاة أيضًا يحبون الذين يحبونهم. وإذا  أحسنتم إلى الذين يحسنون إليكم فأي فضل لكم فإن الخطاة أيضًا يفعلون هكذا.  وإن أقرضتم الذين ترجون أن تستردوا منهم فأي فضل لكم فإن الخطاة أيضًا  يقرضون الخطاة لكي يستردوا منهم المثل. بل أحبوا أعداءكم وأحسنوا واقرضوا  وأنتم لا ترجون شيئًا فيكون أجركم عظيمًا وتكونوا بني العلي فإنه منعم على  غير الشاكرين والأشرار. فكونوا رحماء كما أن أباكم أيضًا رحيم”. (لو 6:  31-36). والخادم يجب أن يخدم أهله وذويه ومعلِّمنا بولس الرسول يُشدِّد على  خدمة المسيحي لبيته “وإن كان أحد لا يعتني بخاصته، ولا سيما أهل بيته، فقد  أنكر الإيمان، وهو شرٌّ من غير المؤمن “(1تي 5 : 8)، لأن نجاح الخادم في  خدمة بيته يُساند خدمته خارج البيت. ولكن لا ينحصر أبدًا في أهله بل ينطلق  من النجاح الداخلي إلى مجالات الخدمة الكنيسة سواء خدمة الكلمة بالوعظ  والتعليم والافتقاد والاهتمام بالحالات الخاصة والمحتاجين للطعام والشراب  والملبس والغرباء والمرضى والسجناء وذويهم والذين يعانون الاضطهاد وضعف  الأيمان وزيارة المرضى وبيوت المسنين. ‘ننا فى كل هذا نحتاج للكثير من  الخدام والخادمات حقًا قال السيد الرب ان الحصاد كثير ولكن الفعلة قليلون  فاصلوا واطلبوا من رب الحصاد أن يرسل فعلة لحصاده وشاركوا في الخدمة على  قدر طاقة كل واحد وواحدة منكم “ومن سقى أحد هؤلاء الصغار كاس ماء بارد فقط  باسم تلميذ فالحق أقول لكم أنه لا يضيع أجره“ (مت 10 : 42).
 تمتد الخدمة لتشمل التعامل فى الدراسة والعمل والمجتمع إنها مجالات  مفتوحة لخدمة الآخرين والتأثير فيهم مسيحيًا بالمعاملة الطيبة،ومساعدة  الغير ومشاركتهم أفراحهم وأتراحهم، ومحبة الجيران وخدمتهم والوقوف إلى  جانبهم في الشدائد، وإظهار المودة والتعاون مع زملاء الدراسة، والعمل سواء  مسيحيين او غير مسيحيين، من كل هذه الفئات فهذه كرازة بالقدوة والمثال  والإيمان الحي العامل بالمحبة أن المسيح خدم الخلاص من خلال التعليم  والشفاء والعمل الاجتماعي ثم قدِّم نفسه ذبيحة عن حياة العالم كله.

 الخدمة والمسئولية... الله يريد أن الكل يخلصون وإلى معرفة الحق  يقبلون. إن كل نفس هي غالية وثمينة لدى الله وقد فداها بدمه على عود  الصليب، والخادم مسئول أمام الله والكنيسة عن مخدوميه وقيادتهم للخلاص  “هكذا ليست مشيئة أمام أبيكم الذي في السماوات أن يهلك أحد هؤلاء الصغار”  (مت 18 : 14). هكذا رأينا القديس بولس الرسول قرب نهاية خدمة فى يستدعى  الرعاة ويقدم لهم تقرير خدمته “ من ميليتس أرسل إلى أفسس واستدعى قسوس  الكنيسة. فلما جاءوا إليه قال لهم أنتم تعلمون من أول يوم دخلت آسيا كيف  كنت معكم كل الزمان. أخدم الرب بكل تواضع ودموع كثيرة وبتجارب أصابتني  بمكايد اليهود. كيف لم أؤخر شيئًا من الفوائد إلا وأخبرتكم وعلمتكم به جهرا  وفي كل بيت. شاهدا لليهود واليونانيين بالتوبة إلى الله والإيمان الذي  بربنا يسوع المسيح. والآن ها أنا أذهب إلى أورشليم مقيدًا بالروح لا أعلم  ماذا يصادفني هناك. غير أن الروح القدس يشهد في كل مدينة قائلًا إن وثقا  وشدائد تنتظرني. ولكنني لست أحتسب لشيء ولا نفسي ثمينة عندي حتى أتمم بفرح  سعيي والخدمة التي اخذتها من الرب يسوع لأشهد ببشارة نعمة الله” أع  17:20-24.الخادم يسعى لكى ينمو كل أحد لكى يكون انسانًا كاملًا فى المسيح “  الذي ننادي به منذرين كل انسان ومعلمين كل انسان بكل حكمة لكي نحضر كل  انسان كاملا في المسيح يسوع “(كو1 : 28). انه يصلى من أجل خلاص الجميع “  اما انا فصلاة” (مز 109 : 4). وينادى “ ذوقوا وانظروا ما اطيب الرب طوبى  للرجل المتوكل عليه “ (مز 34 : 8). إنه يسعى ليريح التعابى وثقيلى الأحمال  ويقودهم لعشرة صادقة ومحبة حقيقية لله لاسيما فى الظروف الصعبة التى يعانى  ويئن تحت ثقلها الكثيرين” تعالوا إليّ يا جميع المتعبين والثقيلي الأحمال  وأنا أريحكم. احملوا نيري عليكم وتعلموا مني لأني وديع ومتواضع القلب  فتجدوا راحة لنفوسكم. لأن نيري هين وحملي خفيف” مت 28:11-30.

 السيد المسيح نموذج ومثال للخادم 
 المحبة والبذل فى الخدمة.. جاء السيد المسيح الينا ليعلن لنا محبة  الله الآب ويقدم ذاته طوعًا حبًا فى خلاص وفداء البشرية “ اما يسوع قبل عيد  الفصح وهو عالم ان ساعته قد جاءت لينتقل من هذا العالم الى الاب اذ كان قد  احب خاصته الذين في العالم احبهم الى المنتهى.فحين كان العشاء وقد ألقى  الشيطان في قلب يهوذا سمعان الاسخريوطي ان يسلمه. يسوع وهو عالم ان الاب قد  دفع كل شيء الى يديه وانه من عند الله خرج والى الله يمضي. قام عن العشاء  وخلع ثيابه واخذ منشفة واتزر بها.ثم صب ماء في مغسل وابتدا يغسل ارجل  التلاميذ ويمسحها بالمنشفة التي كان متزرا بها” يو1:13-5. لقد فعل هذا  ليعلم تلاميذه ويعلمنا “ فلما كان قد غسل أرجلهم وأخذ ثيابه واتكأ أيضا قال  لهم أتفهمون ما قد صنعت بكم. أنتم تدعونني معلما وسيدا وحسنا تقولون لأني  أنا كذلك. فإن كنت وانا السيد والمعلم قد غسلت أرجلكم فأنتم يجب عليكم أن  يغسل بعضكم أرجل بعض. لأني أعطيتكم مثالا حتى كما صنعت أنا بكم تصنعون أنتم  أيضًا. الحق الحق أقول لكم إنه ليس عبد أعظم من سيده ولا رسول أعظم من  مرسله. إن علمتم هذا فطوباكم إن عملتموه” يو 12:13-17. هنا يطلب المسيح من  تلاميذه أن يبذلوا ذواتهم في سبيل أخوتهم، كما صنع هو نفسه بنا ومعنا وهو  معلّمنا وربّنا وسيّدنا، إذ أتى ليخدم لا ليُخدم. لقد نقض كلّ الاعتبارات  والمقاييس البشريّة عندما وضع شروطًا ومعايير للنجاح تخالف كلّ ما يعتقده  الناس أنّه الطريق نحو النجاح. مقياس المسيح للنجاح هو الخدمة والبذل  والعطاء والتضحية، أمّا مقاييس الناس للنجاح فهي المال والسلطة والمناصب،  السيد المسيح يهتم بخلاص البشرية كلها وفى نفس الوقت يهتم بالنفس الواحدة،  يهتم بخلاص كل إنسان وكل الانسان جسدا وروحا ونفسًا. يسعى لإعلان محبته  للأطفال كما فى مباركة لهم وجعلهم مثال لنا فى التواضع والبساطة والبراءة  ويهتم بالشباب وخلاصهم وإقامتهم أقوياء فى الروح، كما يهتم بالشيوخ  وتعليمهم ليلًا ونهارًا، يهتم باليهود كما يهتم بالأمم من سامريين ويونان  ورومان ومدح إيمان المرأة الكنعانية وقائد المئة الأممى. وجاء الى مصر  وبارك أرضها وعاش فى فلسطين وتخضبت أرضها بدمه الطاهر. وكما قال له المجد “  أنا قد جئت نورا الى العالم حتى كل من يؤمن بي لا يمكث في الظلمة (يو 12 :  46). وهكذا ذهب الرسل يكرزون للأمم بنور الإيمان قائلين “ لأن هكذا أوصانا  الرب قد أقمتك نورا للأمم لتكون أنت خلاصا الى أقصى الأرض “(اع 13 : 47)

 المسيح الخادم.. المسيح الكلمة تجسد وأخذ شكل العبد وأطاع حتى الموت،  موت الصليب وتم فيه نبؤة اشعياء النبى “ هوذا عبدي الذي أعضده مختاري الذي  سرت به نفسي وضعت روحي عليه فيخرج الحق للأمم. لا يصيح ولا يرفع ولا يسمع  في الشارع صوته. قصبة مرضوضة لا يقصف وفتيلة خامدة لا يطفئ الى الأمان يخرج  الحق.لا يكل ولا ينكسر حتى يضع الحق في الأرض وتنتظر الجزائر شريعته. هكذا  يقول الله الرب خالق السماوات وناشرها باسط الأرض ونتائجها معطي الشعب  عليها نسمة والساكنين فيها روحا. أنا الرب قد دعوتك بالبر فامسك بيدك  وأحفظك وأجعلك عهدا للشعب ونورا للأمم. لتفتح عيون العمي لتخرج من الحبس  المأسورين من بيت السجن الجالسين في الظلمة” أش 1:42-7. هو القدوة الذى  يطلب الإنجيل منا أن نتتلمذ عليه ونقتدى به. فالسيّد المسيح يرينا أنّ مَن  يريد أن يكون تلميذًا للمسيح عليه أن يكون كسيّده. لذلك ينبغي له أن يخدم  أخوته فى الإيمان والأنسانية ويغسل أرجلهم، لا أن يستعبدهم من أجل منافعه  الخاصّة وتضخّم ثروته وجاهه. عليه أن يقبل بأن يُصلب من أجلهم لا أن يصلبهم  على صليب كبريائه. ينبغي له أن يقول كما القدّيس يوحنّا المعمدان، “ ينبغي  ان ذلك يزيد وأني أنا أنقص” (يو 3 : 30). وكما علم السيد تلاميذه أن  المحبة والتواضع ضرورة للخدمة ونجاحها “ وكانت بينهم أيضا مشاجرة من منهم  يظن انه يكون أكبر. فقال لهم ملوك الأمم يسودونهم والمتسلطون عليهم يدعون  محسنين. واما أنتم فليس هكذا بل الكبير فيكم ليكن كالأصغر والمتقدم  كالخادم.لأن من هو أكبر الذي يتكئ أم الذي يخدم أليس الذي يتكئ ولكني أنا  بينكم كالذي يخدم” لو 24:22-27. كانت الكبرياء سببًا فى سقوط رتبة من  الملائكة ليصيروا شياطين كما قادت أبوينا آدم وحواء للسقوط من الفردوس،  فجاء السيد المسيح بالتواضع ليردنا الى الفردوس دفعة أخرى، ومَن أراد أن  يتبع المسيح خادم خلاصنا يجب عليه أن يسلك هذه الطريق عينها، إذ ليس هناك  من طريق أخرى، وهكذا يصل إلى الحياة الأبديّة فيكون مع المسيح باستمرار”إنْ  كان أحد يخدمني فليتبعني وحيث أكون أنا فهناك يكون خادمي. إنْ كان أحد  يخدمني يكرمه أبي” (يو12: 26). لقد كان لبس الصندل كحذاء، في بلاد الشرق،  يجعل من الضروري غسل الأرجل باستمرار. وكانت الكياسة تقتضي عادةً أن يخصص  المضيّف عبدًا لغسل أرجل زائريه. أمّا هنا، فالمضيّف الإلهي هو الذي أخذ  مكان العبد للقيام بهذه خدمة غسل الارجل، حتى غسل قدمى يهوذا الاسخريوطى  الخائن. ما أعمق ما قام به المخلص، أن المسيح قد غسل أرجل التلاميذ جميعهم  ولقد أراد أن يعطي فرصة أخيرة ليهوذا لكي يراجع نفسه ويتوب عن فعلته ويرجع  إليه فيغفر له. ولقد شرح للتلاميذ ولنا الدرس الروحى مما فعل يجب على  الخادم أن يغسل بمحبة أقذار المخدومين ويبذل ذاته من اجل إيمانهم وخلاصهم  وتوبتهم. وهذا ما تعلمه القديس بولس وعلمه لنا “أيها الأخوة إن انسبق إنسان  فأخذ في زلة ما فأصلحوا أنتم الروحانيين مثل هذا بروح الوداعة ناظرًا إلى  نفسك لئلا تجرّب أنت أيضًا” (غل 6: 1). ولنحذر أن ننظر إلى أخوتنا بروح  فريسية محاولين اصطياد الأخطاء أو يكون لنا روح عدم المبالاة لأن هذا لا  يتوافق مع المحبة التي تستر كثرة من الخطايا. بل لنحض بعضنا بعضًا على  المحبة والعمال الصالحة وحمل الصليب فى الطريق الضيق الى المنتهى “ فاذ لنا  أيها الأخوة ثقة بالدخول الى الأقداس بدم يسوع. طريقا كرسه لنا حديثا حيا  بالحجاب أي جسده. وكاهن عظيم على بيت الله. لنتقدم بقلب صادق في يقين  الايمان مرشوشة قلوبنا من ضمير شرير ومغتسلة اجسادنا بماء نقي. لنتمسك  باقرار الرجاء راسخا لأن الذي وعد هو أمين. ولنلاحظ بعضنا بعضا للتحريض على  المحبة والاعمال الحسنة.غير تاركين اجتماعنا كما لقوم عادة بل واعظين  بعضنا بعضا وبالأكثر على قدر ما ترون اليوم يقرب” عب 19:10-25.

 السيد المسيح ومدرسة أعداد الخدام.. عندما بدء المخلص خدمته رايناه  مدرسة فى الخدمة والقيادة، يجمع بين الصلاة والخلوة مع الآب والخدمة فى  المدن والقرى، وبين البشارة فى الهيكل والمجامع وفى البيوت، فى الطرقات  والمزارع، وعلى الجبال والسهول، ولقد أعد للقيادة أجيال من القادة  والمؤمنين أينما ذهب “ وفي تلك الأيام خرج الى الجبل ليصلي وقضى الليل كله  في الصلاة لله. ولما كان النهار دعا تلاميذه واختار منهم اثني عشر الذين  سماهم أيضا رسلا” لو 12:6-13. هؤلاء هم الرعيل الأول فى الخدمة. ولم يستثنى  السيد المرأة بل أفرد لها نصيبًا فى الخدمة “ وعلى أثر ذلك كان يسير في  مدينة وقرية يكرز ويبشر بملكوت الله ومعه الاثنا عشر.وبعض النساء كن قد  شفين من أرواح شريرة وأمراض مريم التي تدعى المجدلية التي خرج منها سبعة  شياطين. ويونا امراة خوزي وكيل هيرودس وسوسنة واخر كثيرات كن يخدمنه من  أموالهن” لو 1:8-3. ثم عين وتلمذَ الجيل الثانى “ وبعد ذلك عين الرب سبعين  اخرين أيضا وأرسلهم اثنين اثنين أمام وجهه الى كل مدينة وموضع حيث كان هو  مزمعا أن ياتي. فقال لهم أن الحصاد كثير ولكن الفعلة قليلون فاطلبوا من رب  الحصاد أن يرسل فعلة الى حصاده. اذهبوا ها أنا أرسلكم مثل حملان بين ذئاب”  لو 1:10-3. وفى تلمذته لهم كان يعلمهم وهم يتبعونه ويقتدون به ثم يساعدونه  فى الخدمة ثم ارسلهم أمام وجهه موجها اياهم الى المدن والقرى التى كان مزمع  أن يمضى اليها وكان يتابع خدمتهم وعملهم ويصحح مفاهيمهم فى الخدمة “ الذي  يسمع منكم يسمع مني والذي يرذلكم يرذلني والذي يرذلني يرذل الذي أرسلني.  فرجع السبعون بفرح قائلين يا رب حتى الشياطين تخضع لنا باسمك.فقال لهم رأيت  الشيطان ساقطا مثل البرق من السماء. ها أنا أعطيكم سلطانا لتدوسوا الحيات  والعقارب وكل قوة العدو ولا يضركم شيء. ولكن لا تفرحوا بهذا أن الأرواح  تخضع لكم بل افرحوا بالحري أن اسماءكم كتبت في السماوات” (لو 16:10-20). ثم  بعد صعوده للسماء أرسل لهم الروح القدس فحل عليهم وانطلقوا للخدمة كما  اوصاهم..

​


----------



## angil sky (23 أكتوبر 2011)

موضوع جميل جداا
الرب يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------

